# Old Index Mill



## tonlin (Sep 29, 2014)

I just "won" an older Index mill at an auction and need help identifying it. May I presume that it predates Wells' acquisition of Index since there is no sign of Wells' name on it? Don't know how to turn it on much less operate it, so any help or advice on manuals, parts, accessories, etc. would be appreciated. Did this mill come with the B&S #9 spindle taper? 

BTW, this is my first mill, so I need lots of help! )

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## autonoz (Sep 29, 2014)

If there is a serial number, contact Wells Index and they will give you the info you are seeking. Look their contact info up on the net.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 29, 2014)

As best I can tell from the pictures it look like it could be a model 40 - http://www.lathes.co.uk/blankbuxton/




Sent you a PM with a couple of links.

-Ron


----------



## tonlin (Sep 29, 2014)

I think you nailed it, guys, it sure looks like a model 40, I will look for a serial number.

TJ


----------



## middle.road (Oct 10, 2014)

Wait until you see what that #9 B&S Universal holder/adapter is worth...
Took me a week of soaking to get mine out. Now I'm running on regular collets.

Can you shoot a picture and get the whole machine in frame?
Looks like an older Model 40, with the feed.

_Dan


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't have a clue what model it is but that looks like it was a good "win" unless it is so worn that it will have to be totally rebuilt and scraped back in again.

Bob


----------



## tonlin (Oct 15, 2014)

middle.road said:


> Wait until you see what that #9 B&S Universal holder/adapter is worth...
> Took me a week of soaking to get mine out. Now I'm running on regular collets.
> 
> Can you shoot a picture and get the whole machine in frame?
> ...



Hi Dan,

Here are three pictures of my mill, as you asked. We have found the following stamped at the top of the vertical knee way: 4*0 H 3300
*What do you mean regarding the #9 B&S holder? I'm afraid I didn't follow.....

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## tonlin (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Bob, I don't have enough experience yet to tell how worn the machine is, but since it's my first and only mill to-date, I am excited about learning. I have many, many questions but am waiting on a manual that mhooper (forum member) was kind enough to send me before jumping into the machine further. All help and knowledge is greatly appreciated!

TJ


----------



## mhooper (Oct 15, 2014)

If you break down the Quill raise/lower mechanism, take care, it is VERY easy to break.

mhooper


----------



## middle.road (Oct 16, 2014)

You've got the one that is pictured on the cover of the manual. Looks like you have it will all the power feeds - that's cool, and
I believe that your idler pulley is the plate mounted one on a slider plate which beats the heck out of the pivoting one that mine has.
Which is a pee-poor design...

It's nice that you scored a manual, cause the one I bought from Wells-Index is worthless IMO. It's suppose to be for the Model 40,
and I guess they had a couple of different variations for the model. Rather general in scope and vague in certain sections. I'm still
 looking for a lubrication points page... 

Waste of $45 except that I currently needed the part numbers for the spindle bearings, but the drawings look like they were done
by an 8th grader in their first technical drawing class.

As for the holder/adapter - I'll post a picture of mine later today after I get some time in the shop.

_Dan


----------



## tonlin (Oct 20, 2014)

mhooper said:


> If you break down the Quill raise/lower mechanism, take care, it is VERY easy to break.
> 
> mhooper



Thank you, Milt. I will take due note.)

TJ


----------



## tonlin (Oct 20, 2014)

middle.road said:


> You've got the one that is pictured on the cover of the manual. Looks like you have it will all the power feeds - that's cool, and
> I believe that your idler pulley is the plate mounted one on a slider plate which beats the heck out of the pivoting one that mine has.
> Which is a pee-poor design...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dan, looking forward to seeing your holder/adapter to compare to what I have.

TJ


----------



## middle.road (Oct 20, 2014)

Here it is finally, got tied up getting the Ol' Jeep® off of the blocks and back on the road.


Universal #9. With the 'eggs'. The nut is scarfed up since the proper wrench for it disappeared before I got it.


----------



## tonlin (Oct 21, 2014)

middle.road said:


> Here it is finally, got tied up getting the Ol' Jeep® off of the blocks and back on the road.
> 
> 
> Universal #9. With the 'eggs'. The nut is scarfed up since the proper wrench for it disappeared before I got it.
> ...



Hey, thanks for the picture, Dan. I will have to compare it to mine but I think it is the same. I didn't get any special wrench with mine so how do you take it off? Maybe I don't need to do that? 


TJ


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2015)

40 H is the model, 3300 is the serial number.

Spindle is 9BS. That collet attachment looks to be for Y collets if they go to 1/2". They're easily found on ebay in fractional and number sizes usually about $5 each. 

The blue Model 40 on this page was mine. It was an early Model 40 s/n 1220 made in 1942.
http://www.lathes.co.uk/blankbuxton/

Dutch


----------



## wldr43 (May 19, 2015)

I aquired an old Index mill that looks very similar to yours. mine has an aftermarket power feed. I have not had a chance to check it out yet, and look forward to doing so soon.


----------

